# Classic Tracks - Carly Simon - The Singles Collection



## Guest (Aug 12, 2018)

View attachment 106653


"Classic Tracks" represent the highest charted singles for the artist in question.

Please *choose up to eight selections* for this particular poll.

On all polls created if you click on the number of votes following the song title the username of all voters and their chosen selections will appear.

Carly Elisabeth Simon (born June 25, 1945) is an American singer-songwriter, musician and children's author. She first rose to fame in the 1970s with a string of hit records; her 13 Top 40 U.S. hits include "Anticipation" (No. 13), "You Belong To Me" (No. 6), "Coming Around Again" (No. 18), and her four Gold certified singles "Jesse" (No. 11), "Mockingbird" (No. 5, a duet with James Taylor), "You're So Vain" (No. 1), and "Nobody Does It Better" (No. 2) from the 1977 James Bond film, The Spy Who Loved Me.

Over the course of her career, Simon amassed 24 Billboard Hot 100 charting singles, 28 Billboard Adult Contemporary charting singles, and won two Grammy Awards. AllMusic called her "one of the quintessential singer-songwriters of the '70s".

She was inducted into the Songwriters Hall of Fame in 1994. In 1995 and 1998, respectively, she received the Boston Music Awards Lifetime Achievement and a Berklee College of Music Honorary Doctor of Music Degree.

She was inducted into the Grammy Hall of Fame for "You're So Vain" in 2004 and awarded the ASCAP Founders Award in 2012.

But despite having accomplished all of this she apparently isn't talented enough to merit being voted into the "Rock & Roll Hall of Fame"... maybe next year, eh?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carly_Simon#Discography

The tunes themselves will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2018)

"That's the Way I've Always Heard It Should Be" -






"Anticipation" -






"Legend In Your Own Time" -






"You're So Vain" -






"The Right Thing To Do" -






"Mockingbird" -






"Haven't Got Time for the Pain" -






"Attitude Dancing" -






"It Keeps You Runnin'" -






"Nobody Does It Better" -






"You Belong To Me" -






"Devoted To You" -






"Vengeance" -






"Jesse" -






"Coming Around Again" -


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2018)

Carly Simon wrote "You're So Vain" in 1971 and released it in 1972.

I turned 16 years old in 1971.

After 47 years enough time has passed to reveal that Carly wrote "You're So Vain" about me.

I didn't "_think_" that the song was probably about me - I "_knew_" that the song was probably about me.

It was my Learjet that we flew to Nova Scotia to see the total eclipse of the sun.

Full disclosure - It wasn't actually "_my_" Learjet that we flew to Nova Scotia - it was actually my mom and dad's Learjet and I just borrowed it without asking to show Carly what a total eclipse of the sun actually looked like. She wasn't exactly impressed.

When my dad saw the freakin' huge dent that I put in the vertical stabilizer and the rudder in the back end of the Learjet he was not at all pleased with his boy Syd to put it mildly.

For while I could fly that Learjet like an eagle - I couldn't parallel park it worth a damn - still can't...

When my folks saw the freakin' huge dent that I put in the vertical stabilizer and the rudder in the back end of the Learjet I caught holy hell from them - I mean serious holy hell as in being grounded for two whole weeks without allowance holy hell.

Carly waited faithfully for me for over a week (it was more like 3 days) before saying "Ah, to hell with this noise" and she left me for James Taylor. How'd that work out, babe?

She was a great kisser... but good luck trying to get her to stop yappin'.... yap, yap, yap....

And for the record - I really wasn't _that_ vain - even though I had every right to be as I had by far the best mullet in all of Atlantic Canada - pair that with a "Canadian Tuxedo" - (denim jacket and denim jeans) and it's no wonder that I "had one eye on the mirror as I watched myself Gavotte"... And also for the record I didn't actually "Gavotte" - which is a medium paced French dance - that was Carly being spiteful because I got myself grounded without my allowance for two weeks... Like it was my fault, eh?

Anyway... after 47 years it feels great to get that off of my chest - what a relief to not have to carry the weight of that secret around anymore...

And Carly? - All is forgiven... but it's my vote that is keeping you out of the "Rock & Roll Hall of Fame"... I can be spiteful too... What? - You couldn't wait two weeks?

Kind regards,

- Syd


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

She only had three top10 hits in the Netherlands, two of which in 1987-1989, a time when i had stopped listening to radio altogether. I know (and like) _You're so vain_ and _Nobody does it better_, one of the better James Bond themes. And I know _Mockingbird_, but don't particularly care for it.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

...........................................


----------

